# Topics > Projects >  SpiNNaker (Spiking Neural Network Architecture), Advanced Processor Technologies, University of Manchester, Manchester, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - apt.cs.manchester.ac.uk/projects/SpiNNaker

SpiNNaker on Wikipedia

Leader - Steve Furber

----------


## Airicist

"SpiNNaker brain simulation machine"

August 14, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beyond von Neumann, Neuromorphic Computing Steadily Advances"

by John Russell
March 21, 2016

----------

